# Firing up for New Years eve...



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Got calls last night from from a couple of my buds that we'll be spending New Years eve with requesting I bring those ABT things, so firing up the WSM and cutting peppers. Also doing a small butt with Ddogs maple rub that Ill shread and chop, add some bbq sauce, wrap in WonTons and deep fry....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, special requests are great.  Dont forget the pics John.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

John maybe a maple BBQ sauce (wink, wink) would go well with the spread


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Ooooo... deep fried butt wontons sound awesome!


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> John maybe a maple BBQ sauce (wink, wink) would go well with the spread



Great minds think alike...lol

Bill, Ill try, but am having battery issues..actually maby camera issues..I may have to cash my first communion check and look into a new one. My sister works for Kodak and gets killer deals...It kills me though..I payed $49.00 for this one 4 years ago..not sure if I got my moneys worth yet...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got some beer cans you emptied the last time you were here...you can take them in for the deposit.....those wonton's are killer..that's the voice of experince talking..smoke on John


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Butts are rubbed and in...A little Cherry Pig Powder added to the fire to add a little flavor thanks to Witt...





Im having issues with my WSM. Lately, Im having a hard time getting it up to temp...with all the vents wide open, it'll sit at 220 after about 90min. If I open the lid it'll take about 20 min or so to recover. Im wondering if the Sam's club charcol (Kingsford) got damp in their store. I used it all summer without a problem, but the last few times Ive had issues...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

I had the same problem with mine.
Looks good John


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah John, I hear ya! Once "normal" people get a taste of ABT's, they want them all the time! I am going to do a traditional turkey dinner myself.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

Cherry Pig Powder?  Is Fatz back in bidness?


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Did I call it the wrong name ? Its like fine sawdust..got it from Wittboy...And by the by..I loved Fatz's rub !!!, but then again, I got what I payed for...


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

I dumped 20 on...at the 90 min mark it took off and is operating buisness as usual. I think I need to build an insulated windbreak like Witt's..or try to score some old firecoats.


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Without meat...percolating fine for the past few hours...

ABT"s in....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Man those look good!


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

ABT's out...porks chill'n at 165...


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 30, 2006)

Those look great.  Everyone should really enjoy those abt's.


----------



## john a (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, mighty good eats.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmm, ABT's (In my best Homer voice.)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't blame the delay on Stoli's, John!!!  How'd the pork turn out????


----------



## john pen (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Don't blame the delay on Stoli's, John!!!  How'd the pork turn out????



Ummm..the Stoli did cause nappage, however the pork looks good...just fixen to pull it and chop it now...this is from last night..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Get busy John it's almost time for a Bloody Mary!


----------



## john pen (Dec 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Get busy John it's almost time for a Bloody Mary!



The thought had crossed my mind...lets see..a bloody mary now, a big late breakfast, a nap and over my buddys at 7....sounds like a full day to me...lol. If I didn't have a bunch of crap to do today.....


----------



## john pen (Dec 31, 2006)

Pulled and ready to chop and wrap in the won tons with a litle sauce...but first a sammy for breakfast !!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great John


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great job John!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

MMmmm looks great so far!


----------



## john pen (Dec 31, 2006)

So close to being done...these are the PP in wantons...a dollop of my bbq sauce, teaspoon of pork and wraped into Bishop hats..Michigan Maple BBQ sauce (Thanks secret santa...) on the side for dipping...will fry them up just before I leave tonight...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Those wontons are on the dinner menu for later in the week at the doghouse


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

John, you're going to have to bring some wontons in April.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

John, please explain how you fold those things. That looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

John, what temp oil and for how long? 

Also, do the thin parts tend to get dark?


----------



## john pen (Jan 1, 2007)

They're folded into a traingle, then just bring the ends around and press together....I cook them a 375 and the cook in about a min. You have to watch them close as they cook fast. They do cook evenly though. I usually do 4 at a time in a med ketlte.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2007)

John those look great!!!  Are you coming to SOTB in April????


----------



## john pen (Jan 1, 2007)

Gonna try...it all depends on if I can get the weekend off..Looking at it as our first roadtrip with the motorhome. Hopefully it'll make it that far and back...


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

Can you package those things and ship them?


----------

